

There we go... "Japan scientist synthesizes meat from human feces" - rytis
http://news.yahoo.com/s/digitaltrends/20110615/tc_digitaltrends/japanesescientistscreatesmeatoutoffeces

======
dadads
If you look at the youtube videos poster <http://www.youtube.com/user/ill318>
you notice that it also links to videos about how british royalty eats people.
Im pretty sure this is an epic troll. <http://www.honda-
tech.com/showthread.php?t=2802202> for similar hillarity

------
th0ma5
don't proteins wear out? or at least that's the reasoning behind some theories
about protein folding and mad cow disease? i'd like the freshest first-use of
newly synthesized proteins if at all possible.

------
andrewmccall
Look at the label on the fridge in the video. "Shit Burger"

------
jinushaun
Makes soylent green sound appetising.

